# World Cup Turf



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

For those of you watching the cup, how do you feel that the Platinum Pe Paspalum has held up? It seems that some stadiums have held up better than others.


----------



## dksmc (8 mo ago)

To be honest I've been watching the games, not the turf. Does that make me a bad member of TLF? lol


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

I think it is Te paspalum, but I have not read much about it. I heard it was all imported.


----------

